# dirt eating = nutritional deficiency?



## RootBeerFloat (Nov 22, 2005)

My dd, 15 mo, eats dirt. ALOT of dirt, almost obessively some days. It is very hard to get her to stop. She will eat it rather than eating favorite foods, when given the choice.

I was sharing this with some friends of mine and one of them said that she thought it was some sort of nutritional deficiency when kids eat alot of dirt. She thought maybe iron. DD is an otherwise great eater, eating a variety of foods and very little junk.

Does anyone have more info on this? If there's something I can be getting her otherwise--that doesn't involve pooping mud







--I would be really happy! TIA for your thoughts!


----------



## Lilcrunchie (Jun 16, 2004)

Any strong desire to eat non-food things like that can be related to nutritional deficiency. It is usually called "pica" in the medical literature. Dirt is a big one, as are ice chips and lots of other non-food items.

Try googling it and see if it names a specific deficiency? I am not sure if it is consistently linked to a deficiency of a specific vitamin/mineral or just a sign that something is deficient in general, kwim?

Hopefully someone will have more specific advice for you


----------



## Maple Leaf Mama (Jul 2, 2004)

It is called Pica ( pronounced Pie-ka)
I had it about 4 years agoo after donating blood a few times.
I remember driving down the road and seeing a bunch of boulders on the side of the road and (repeatedly) thinking that I would love to lick them, because I'd bet they would taste wonderful.








I took nutrition at university, so I knew what it was.
I went to the Dr. and has seriously low iron.
Best to get a blood test just to be sure.
Best wishes!

ADDED:

Many young children put nonfood items in their mouths at one time or another. They're naturally curious about their environment, and they may, for instance, eat some dirt out of the sandbox. Kids with pica, however, go beyond this innocent exploration of their surroundings. As many as 25% to 30% of kids (and 20% of those seen in mental health clinics) have an eating disorder called pica, which is characterized by persistent and compulsive cravings (lasting 1 month or longer) to eat nonfood items.

What Is Pica?
The word pica comes from the Latin word for magpie, a bird known for its large and indiscriminate appetite.

Pica is most common in people with developmental disabilities, including autism and mental retardation, and in children between the ages of 2 and 3. Although kids younger than 18 to 24 months can try to eat nonfood items, it isn't necessarily considered abnormal at that age.

Pica is also a behavior that may also surface in children who've had a brain injury affecting their development. It can also be a problem for some pregnant women, as well as people with epilepsy.

People with pica frequently crave and consume nonfood items such as:

dirt
clay
paint chips
plaster
chalk
cornstarch
laundry starch
baking soda
coffee grounds
cigarette ashes
burnt match heads
cigarette butts
feces
ice
glue
hair
buttons
paper
sand
toothpaste
soap
Although consumption of some items may be harmless, pica is considered to be a serious eating disorder that can sometimes result in serious health problems such as lead poisoning and iron-deficiency anemia.

Does My Child Have Pica?
Look for these warning signs that your child may have pica:

repetitive consumption of a nonfood item, despite efforts to restrict it, for a period of at least 1 month or longer
the behavior is considered inappropriate for your child's age or developmental stage (older than 18 to 24 months)
the behavior is not part of a cultural, ethnic, or religious practice
Why Do Some People Eat Nonfood Items?
The specific causes of pica are unknown, but certain conditions and situations can increase a person's risk for pica:

nutritional deficiencies, such as iron or zinc, that may trigger specific cravings (however, the nonfood items craved usually don't supply the minerals lacking in the person's body)
dieting - people who diet may attempt to ease hunger by eating nonfood substances to get a feeling of fullness
malnutrition, especially in underdeveloped countries, where people with pica most commonly eat soil or clay
cultural factors - in families, religions, or groups in which eating nonfood substances is a learned practice
parental neglect, lack of supervision, or food deprivation - often seen in children living in poverty
developmental problems, such as mental retardation, autism, other developmental disabilities, or brain abnormalities
mental health conditions, such as obsessive-compulsive disorder and schizophrenia
pregnancy, but it's been suggested that pica during pregnancy occurs more frequently in women who exhibited similar practices during their childhood or before pregnancy or who have a history of pica in their family
Theories about what causes pica abound. The nutritional theory suggests that nutritional deficiency, such as iron deficiency, trigger specific cravings. Some evidence supports the hypothesis that at least some pica is a response to dietary deficiency - nutritional deficiencies are often associated with pica and correction of that deficiency has improved symptoms. Some pregnant women, for example, have stopped eating nonfood items after they were treated for iron deficiency anemia, a common condition among pregnant women with pica. However, not everyone responds when a nutritional deficiency is corrected, which may be a consequence of the behavior (rather than the cause). But there are also people with pica who don't have a documented nutritional deficiency.

Known as geophagia, eating earth substances such as clay or dirt is a form of pica that can cause iron deficiency. One theory to explain pica is that in some cultures, eating clay or dirt may help relieve nausea (and therefore, morning sickness), control diarrhea, increase salivation, remove toxins, and alter odor or taste perception; some people actually claim to enjoy the taste and texture of dirt or clay. Some people eat clay or dirt as part of a daily habit (just like smoking is a daily routine for others). And some psychological theories explain pica as a behavioral response to stress or an indication that the individual has an oral fixation (is comforted by having things in his or her mouth).

Another explanation is that pica is a cultural feature of certain religious rituals, folk medicine, and magical beliefs. For example, some people in various cultures believe that eating dirt will help them incorporate magical spirits into their bodies.

Despite the wide variety of theories, not one of them explains all forms of pica. A doctor must treat every case individually to try to understand what may be causing the condition.

When to Call Your Child's Doctor
If your child is at risk for pica, talk to your child's doctor. If your child has consumed a harmful substance, seek medical care immediately. If you think your child has ingested something poisonous, call Poison Control at (800) 222-1222.

If your child continues to consume nonfood items, he or she may be at risk for serious health problems, including:

lead poisoning (from eating paint chips in older buildings with lead-based paint)
bowel problems (from consuming indigestible substances like hair, cloth, etc.)
intestinal obstruction or perforation (from eating objects that could get lodged in the intestines)
dental injury (from eating hard substances that could harm the teeth)
parasitic infections (from eating dirt or feces)
Medical emergencies and death can occur if the craved substance is toxic or contaminated with lead or mercury, or if the item forms an indigestible mass blocking the intestines. Pica involving lead-containing substances during pregnancy may be associated with an increase in both maternal and fetal lead levels.

What Will the Doctor Do?
Your child's doctor will play an important role in helping you manage and prevent pica-related behaviors. He or she will educate you on teaching your child about acceptable and nonacceptable food substances. The doctor will also work with you to prevent your child from obtaining the nonfood items he or she craves (i.e., using child-safety locks and high shelving, and keeping household chemicals and medications out of reach of your child).

Depending on your child's age and developmental stage, your child's doctor will work with your child to teach him or her ways to eat more appropriately. Medication may also be prescribed to help the behavior associated with pica.

If your child has ingested a potentially harmful substance, such as lead, a doctor will screen your child for lead poisoning, anemia, or other biochemical abnormalities and may order stool testing for parasites or imaging for bowel obstruction.

Fortunately, pica is usually a temporary condition that improves as children get older or following pregnancy. But for individuals with developmental or mental health issues, pica can be a more prolonged concern.

Following treatment, if your child's pica behavior continues beyond several weeks, despite the attempts to intervene, contact your child's doctor again for additional treatment. But it's important to remember that patience is key in treating pica because it may take some time to stop your child from wanting to eat nonfood items.


----------



## RootBeerFloat (Nov 22, 2005)

Thank you both for the good information, it was really helpful. I've been worried about dd having pica; although dirt is her primary non food obsession, she also eats leaves, rocks, and dog hair frequently. I studied pica some when I was working in mental health and am trying not to worry about it because she is so young--usually you don't worry until the kid is 2 or so. BUT I'm hoping that, if she does have some sort of mineral deficiency, I can correct it now.


----------



## ankh (Feb 23, 2005)

My son had pica (chalk and sand were his favourites) He had a very serious iron deficiency.We got him sorted out and he's stopped


----------



## mangomon (Jul 4, 2006)

Hey Mom,

That's a funny post! cause it just so happens that I eat dirt too! And I pay alot of money for mine! I do this so I can get my Soil Born Organisms (HSO's) to help create a healthy intestinal flora. People weren't always so sterile about thier food preparation and apparently there is indeed something in the dirt which is necessary for optimum health. Your child chose dirt and not chalk of crayons so maybe there is a method to (her) madness.

I was actually looking for a recipe for keifer when I found your post. Yogurt and keifer are examples of other things beside "dirt" which support good intestinal flora. If you are from Megalopolis like me then you might stay away from the "chem-dirt" alla Love Canal and find a good probiotic blend. Best of luck!


----------

